# aokp and root on transformer /want to go back to stock to get jb



## silverhazes4 (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a tf prime from a friend who rooted the device and has aokp running. While it runs fairly well I would like to go back to stock and install the JB update that is now out. Can anyone give me directions how to get back to stock so I can do a update and pull down JB? Thanks


----------



## Mikroft (Dec 26, 2011)

Since it's rooted and got AOKP it's been unlocked. Unlocked devices don't get updates. You'll need to wait until someone creates a flashable zip of JB.


----------



## silverhazes4 (Aug 24, 2012)

That really stinks. There should be a utility that allows you to go back to stock like Odin that I use for my phone.


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes sure, tell it to Asus and its damned locked encrypted bootloader. Samsung is more user friendly for sure.


----------



## ManOnTheMoon (Sep 17, 2012)

silverhazes4 said:


> I bought a tf prime from a friend who rooted the device and has aokp running. While it runs fairly well I would like to go back to stock and install the JB update that is now out. Can anyone give me directions how to get back to stock so I can do a update and pull down JB? Thanks


i hope its not to late. here you http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911024
i had the same issue. before i did this i did the nvflash thing http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1774352 so i dont brick it. i went ahead followed the first link after i did everything on the second link and have official jb now. i was on cm10 with cwm. now i have twrp and offic jb. if you run into any snags (i know one step in particular which might stop you haha) reply back here and ill ge tback to you.


----------



## DrCruiser (May 16, 2012)

This is a JB rom. And its awesome http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32357-rombaked-tf201-blackbean-5-9-30-2012/


----------

